# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Protektorenweste vs. einzel-Protektoren

## Reini

Nach dem meine alte Dainese Jacket langsam etwas labbrig wird ( nach ca. 5 Jahren) werde ich die Saison auf eine neue Weste wechseln. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, nachdem es jetzt immer mehr Westen gibt die einerseits dünner werden und auch keine Ellbogenprotektoren mehr habe was ist zu empfehlen?
Oder bleibt es im Endeffekt doch nur eine Glaubensfrage?
Wieviel Sinn hat der Brustkorbprotektor?
Wenn "Kurzarmweste" welche Ellbogenschoner?

Falls es Erfahrungen dazu gibt, sie sollte LB tauglich sein.

----------


## huidiwui

ich hab die gleiche geschichte so gelöst:

altes Dainese Jacket weg, POC ellbogenschoner und das neue LBtaugliche UFO Teil:

www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MX...ce::22495.html

wie das ganze funkt weiss ich noch nicht habs grad eben erst die woche bestellt.

ich glaub aber das des sesnationell wird  :Smile:  denn es scheint am rückenprotektor länger zu sein als die leattbrace protektoren (größtes manko für mich bei diesen dingern)

----------


## mankra

Brustpanzer ist im DH eher Suboptimal. Die Plastikplatten sind für MX OK, um den Beschuß vom Vordermann abzuschwächen.
Ich hab mir heuer den O Neal MadAss Moveo genommen. Paßt mit dem Neckbreace besser, als beim Alpinstars, welche ich bis jetzt hatte.
Letzten Sonntag auch recht angenehm, mal den Ärmel abzuzippen.

----------


## Reini

@huidiwui: Also noch keine Erfahrung, ich dachte eher an die Fox Titan Sport, die hat auch einen längeren Rückenprotektor oder die IXS Hammer Jacket in Verbindung mit den Alpine Stars Alps Kevlar oder vergleicbaren.

@mankra: Die Moveo ist halt auch wieder so "dick"

----------


## mankra

Madass find ich gar nicht besonders dick, ist schon recht dünn.Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Hellraiser. Dieser trägt deutlich mehr auf.Gefühlt ist der Titan Sport nix leichter (ist aber ein paar Wochen dazuwischen)

----------


## Reini

Bin das WE endlich wieder am DH unterwegs gewesen  :Smile: 

Folgendes Problem habe ich derzeit.
Ich trage das Leatt Brace / die Hals Nacken Stütze  :Big Grin:  unter dem Jacket und habe das Problem das durch den langen Rückprotektor dieser an der Hose ansteht und mir dadurch die LB nach oben schiebt und somit die Sicht nach vorne einschränkt.
Hat jemand die Nukeproof Critical Armour Jacket schon probiert?

----------


## hhacks

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Protektorkombo.

Hab seit 10 Jahren so eine Daineserüstung und fühl mich damit wie der Ritter Kunibert und absolut nicht wohl. In der Bewegung eingeschränkt und viele klobige Protektoren die nicht gut sitzen und beim Sturz schon mal verrutschen.

Ich will mir jetzt auch eine Nackenstütze zulegen und hab letztens die Kombi Mtb-Leat mit SCOTT RÜCKENPROTEKTOR SOFT-CR probiert und die saß ausgesprochen gut.
Leat dabei ausserhalb auf dem Protektor.
Hab zwar meinen Giro Remedy nicht dabei gehabt aber ich denke die passt gut.

Der Rückenprotektor ist aus so einem bei Stoß verhärtendem Schaum.
die die ich kenne haben alle Hartplastikschalen auf Schaum mit Gelenken und wirken deutlich stabiler.
Hat jemand (Sturz-)Erfahrung mit so einem Ding?

----------


## Loki87

So verlockend ich diese Softprotektoren auch finde, im Downhill sind sie meiner Meinung nach den "Plastikplatten" unterlegen, denn die Platten versteifen den gesamten Rücken.
Nachdem ich einmal einen Salto-Vorwärts direkt mit dem Lendenwirbelbereich auf eine Geländekante gemacht habe, bin ich mir sicher, dass wenn der Protektor auch nur etwas mehr "Biegung" zugelassen hätte, die Sache ziemlich böse ausgegangen wäre.
Das größte Problem liegt einfach darin,dass der Schaum eben nur punktuell den Druck entlastet und sonst flexibel ist. Die Biegung kann eben leider nicht nur im Halswirbelbereich zu Schäden führen, wo ja die Leatt´s im Trend sind.Man sollte den Rest nicht vergessen.
Und ein gut konstruierter "Turtle-Panzer" stört mich persönlich beim fahren kein Stück.

Bei Ellenbogenprotektoren finde ich die Softprotektoren dagegen ne sehr sinnvolle Sache.
Aber entscheiden muss das letztlich eh jeder selbst.

----------


## Reinz

Hat schon jemand den Leatt body prodector adventure anprobieren können?

----------


## papa schlumpf

was mir bei denprustpanzern fehlt sind die schulterpolster/schulterschutz... und brustpanzer brauch man nicht unbedingt... 
wenn ich mir mein SJ anschaue, dann sehe ich abnutzungen am rücken, den schultern und den ellbogen, aber an der brust war nichts...

----------


## Bike King

Was haltet ihr von dem fox MX Proframe LC Roost Deflector für Kinder mein Sohn ist 10 Jahre alt 150 und wiegt 37 Kilogramm

----------

